# Promags. Are they any good?



## Brandon_Lutz (Feb 1, 2006)

I was looking around the other day for Hi-Cap Mags for my 96, and I saw some 20 round Promags. 

Knowing that a good, quality magazine can make either for a great day at the range, or a pretty lousy one, I was wondering, would any here reccomend them?

Is Promag a good buy, or not so much? It would be nice to have a higher cap mag for the range so I dont have to reload so often. Thoughts on this brand?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I can't answer that - I have heard mixed things about their mags. But, are they the only one who makes the 20 round mags? I thought that MecGar made some as well. Considering that Mecgar makes 17 round mags at the normal size, I don't know if it's worth having a longer mag just for 3 extra rounds.

I had bad luck with USA mags years ago, and I never buy after market brands anymore.... Only factory brands.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Brandon_Lutz said:


> I was looking around the other day for Hi-Cap Mags for my 96, and I saw some 20 round Promags.
> 
> Is Promag a good buy, or not so much? It would be nice to have a higher cap mag for the range so I dont have to reload so often. Thoughts on this brand?


I'd skip the Promags and go with either factory Beretta or Macgar. Mecgar makes a lot of mags for gun manufactures and used to make mags for Beretta.


----------



## Brandon_Lutz (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanks for the info. All my other mags are either factory or Mecgar.


----------



## BerettaMan (Feb 4, 2006)

Mecgar for me! :-D


----------



## Brandon_Lutz (Feb 1, 2006)

Speaking of Mecgar, I just ordered 2 12 round Nickel plated mags for my 96.

Can't wait till they come in. Just wish my holster from Copquest.com would come off of backorder and get here. :-D


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2006)

Brandon_Lutz said:


> Speaking of Mecgar, I just ordered 2 12 round Nickel plated mags for my 96.
> 
> Can't wait till they come in. Just wish my holster from Copquest.com would come off of backorder and get here. :-D


I've got 2 Mecgar 17rd mags for my 92. Great mags!

Speaking of holsters....I've ordered a holster for my cougar, it's taking forever to come in. I ordered it 2 weeks ago!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I never tried the Mecgars, but I heard good things about their 17 rounders.

What holster did U end up buying?


----------



## Brandon_Lutz (Feb 1, 2006)

I got a Safariland 6275 Raptor Belt Drop Level II Holster. Copquest emailed me today and said it should ship on March 1st. :-D


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> What holster did U end up buying?


The Galco Fletch High Ride Holster...










I ordered it on Feb. 10th, I have no idea if it has any been shipped yet. Impactguns.com aren't very good at keeping you informed about orders that you've placed with them. I'll end up e-mailing asking what the status is.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2006)

Brandon_Lutz said:


> I got a Safariland 6275 Raptor Belt Drop Level II Holster. Copquest emailed me today and said it should ship on March 1st. :-D












That's a pretty sweet looking holster....I'm willing to bet you receive it before I get mine.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

js said:


> Shipwreck said:
> 
> 
> > What holster did U end up buying?
> ...


That is a good holster - I have used this model for a Glock 26 for 8 years, and w/ a 1911 for a while as well. I can get my local store to order any Galco holsters for me. But for mail order, I had goo luck with Midway USA. I got my holster in less than a week.

U will have to break it in when U first get it - remember that. It will be tight for a few weeks maybe.


----------



## Brandon_Lutz (Feb 1, 2006)

Got my Nickel Plated Mec-Gars today. Need to take some pics. 

Mags are 12 rounders. Im surprised how much easier it was to load these than my factory Beretta Mags. Right off the bat both loaded easily, where I had to go thru a few reloads with my factory mags before they eased up.

BTW anyone know where I can get some pads for the bottom of the mags?


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2006)

Brandon_Lutz said:


> Got my Nickel Plated Mec-Gars today. Need to take some pics.
> 
> BTW anyone know where I can get some pads for the bottom of the mags?


Let see some pics!!!

Try the link below for the pads...

http://www.olhasso.com/beretta/parts.htm


----------



## Brandon_Lutz (Feb 1, 2006)

Here's a pic of the gun with the two new mags.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Looks nice


----------



## Brandon_Lutz (Feb 1, 2006)

They are nice. Going to set up some targets this evening at home, and work them over :wink:


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2006)

Greetings...



Brandon_Lutz said:


> I was looking around the other day for Hi-Cap Mags for my 96, and I saw some 20 round Promags.
> 
> Knowing that a good, quality magazine can make either for a great day at the range, or a pretty lousy one, I was wondering, would any here reccomend them?
> 
> Is Promag a good buy, or not so much? It would be nice to have a higher cap mag for the range so I dont have to reload so often. Thoughts on this brand?


Pro-mags are ONLY good for the range -

I say that because I've actually had them 'come-apart' in my hand spraying bullets and spring, all over the place....

When you are on the range - as long as it makes it into the gun - you're probably okay - and you'll have a lot of fun torching off 20 rounds ....

But when it comes to "situation" I wouldn't trust my LIFE to anything BUT a factory mag.... ( or perhaps a promag already loaded in the gun...)


----------



## Reliable (May 7, 2006)

Brandon_Lutz said:


> All my other mags are either factory or Mecgar.


Thats a good practice to follow

The only magazines I have ever had problems with were made by ProMag.


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

ProMags work well in my Bersa Thunder 380 and Walther P1. This is the extent of my experience but I have read negatives before. Regards, Richard :-D


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2006)

*Promags...*

*...I would steer clear of these guys...my local range has boatloads used in boxes for all kinds of pistols, and can't give them away for $10.00 each; stick with the manufacturers/OEM, or in the case of 1911's, I recommend Chip McCormick and Wilson Combat; Mec-gar is OK, but not a fav of mine; now, if some magazine manufacturer can come up with blue steel mags for my SA XD 45 ACP...I really dislike that pimped out chrome magazine for the XD's ;-) *


----------

